# James Bond - Keine Zeit zu sterben: Nachdrehs wegen veralteter Produktplatzierungen



## Icetii (28. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *James Bond - Keine Zeit zu sterben: Nachdrehs wegen veralteter Produktplatzierungen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *James Bond - Keine Zeit zu sterben: Nachdrehs wegen veralteter Produktplatzierungen*


----------



## MichaelG (28. Januar 2021)

Das ist wohl jetzt ein verfrühter Aprilscherz. Einfach nur irre.


----------



## golani79 (28. Januar 2021)

lol .. sollen den Film endlich releasen .. irgendwann interessiert es dann eh keine S.. mehr ..

Aber stecken wir lieber noch mehr Kohle rein .. :facepalm:

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (28. Januar 2021)

dafür sollen ganze szenen nachgedreht werden?
kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen.
das geht doch sicherlich problemlos mit cgi.


----------



## golani79 (28. Januar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dafür sollen ganze szenen nachgedreht werden?
> kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen.
> das geht doch sicherlich problemlos mit cgi.



Fix it in the post .. CGI geht bei jedem immer ganz einfach und problemlos und soll auch nix kosten am besten ..

Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie die Szenen aussehen und wie die aufgesetzt / umgesetzt wurden.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Januar 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> lol .. sollen den Film endlich releasen .. irgendwann interessiert es dann eh keine S.. mehr ..
> 
> Aber stecken wir lieber noch mehr Kohle rein .. :facepalm:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Langsam nervt es auch. Der Film sollte schon 2019 in den Kinos gelaufen sein. Jetzt haben wir  2021 und ob/wann er in dem Jahr herauskommt ist immer noch offen. Ebenso Top Gun 2 und Minions 2. Es ist belastend.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Januar 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Fix it in the post .. CGI geht bei jedem immer ganz einfach und problemlos und soll auch nix kosten am besten .



na ja, nicht dass ich wirklich ahnung vom filmgeschäft hätte: aber ich denke, ein handy (und ähnliche dinge) per cgi zu ersetzen wäre doch deutlich "einfacher", sprich: billiger, als die schauspieler wieder zusammenzutrommeln und die ganze szene neu zu drehen; oder nicht?


----------



## golani79 (28. Januar 2021)

Das mit den Kosten habe ich erwähnt, weil halt viele immer denken, CG wäre so easy peasy gemacht .. passt was nicht, macht man es halt in der Post.
Wahrscheinlich ist es günstiger, als mit Schauspielern neu zu drehen (keine Ahnung, ob die Verträge der Schauspieler evtl. Pauschalen für Nachdrehs oder ähnliches enthalten können) - aber je nach Szene, kann es halt auch nicht sooo einfach sein, bestimmte Dinge zu ersetzen und dementsprechend kann dann auch der Aufwand sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Januar 2021)

> Laut einem aktuellen Bericht der Sun stehen nun wohl auch noch einige  Nachdrehs für den 25. Film der Reihe an. Veränderungen an der Geschichte  sind aber nicht geplant. Stattdessen müssen verschiedenste  Produktplatzierungen auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht werden.







> Unklar ist, ob auch Daniel Craig bei den anstehenden Nachdrehs involviert ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sealofdarkness (28. Januar 2021)

Kapitalismus @ its best


----------



## Monco (28. Januar 2021)

Das ist ja wirklich nur noch absurd. Wobei die "Sun" natürlich immer eine zuverlässige Quelle ist, die größte journalistische Sorgfalt walten lässt


----------



## MrFob (28. Januar 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Das mit den Kosten habe ich erwähnt, weil halt viele immer denken, CG wäre so easy peasy gemacht .. passt was nicht, macht man es halt in der Post.
> Wahrscheinlich ist es günstiger, als mit Schauspielern neu zu drehen (keine Ahnung, ob die Verträge der Schauspieler evtl. Pauschalen für Nachdrehs oder ähnliches enthalten können) - aber je nach Szene, kann es halt auch nicht sooo einfach sein, bestimmte Dinge zu ersetzen und dementsprechend kann dann auch der Aufwand sein.



Denke es kommt auch drauf an wie's dann geschnitten wird. Wenn es da nur um eine Nahaufnahme geht, in der z.B. eine Textnachricht auf einem Handy in der Hand von James Bond gezeigt wird brauchst du dafuer ja nicht Daniel Craig sondern kannst auch irgendein billiges "Hand-Double" nehmen. 
Dann drehst du kurz die paar Sekunden, schneidest das rein und fertig.

Wenn's ne Szene mit 300 Statisten ist wo im Hintergrund eine Werbung zu sehen ist wird's wahrscheinlich schon eher mit CGI gemacht. So wuerde ich mir das zumindest vorstellen.


----------



## Worrel (28. Januar 2021)

https://forum.pcgames.de/spielwiese...un-movies-lustiges-zeug-385.html#post10354088


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2021)

Der Newsersteller scheint mehr zu wissen als der Rest der Welt, denn tatsächlich ist bezüglich des Product Placement noch gar nichts entschieden worden:

"Keine Zeit zu sterben" schon vor Kinostart veraltet: Müssen für den Bond-Film jetzt sogar Szenen neu gedreht werden? - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de

Persönliche Einschätzung:

Digitale Korrektur (zumindest bei kleinen Produkten, Fahrzeuge komplett austauschen wird hingegen schon schwieriger), ein Neudreh würde schon deswegen nicht funktionieren weil das Material eben schon 2 Jahre alt ist - und bei den Darstellern ist die Zeit auch nicht stehen geblieben.
Soll Craig sich wegen ein Paar Szenen wirklich nochmal physisch hochpushen damit es keine Unstimmigkeiten mit seiner Statur gibt? SEHR unwahrscheinlich.

Zumal sich die Mühe allein wirtschaftlich überhaupt nicht rentieren würde. Der Film muss endlich in die Kinos kommen und Geld einbringen, der war schon so teuer genug und zu lange im Pause-Modus.


----------



## Basileukum (29. Januar 2021)

Ach jeee ... Filme die die Welt nicht braucht Teil 5322334.  Bin ja n alter Bondfan, aber ich schau mittlerweile lieber die alten Schinken an.


----------



## fud1974 (29. Januar 2021)

Ich gehe mal davon aus WENN sie da was machen müssen von wegen Product Placement (was übrigens in den Bond Filmen seit DEKADEN eine Tradition ist, Autos sowieso, Uhren seit Jahrzehnten) dann werden die schon wissen was der günstigste Weg ist, und wenn sie Nachdrehs machen sollten dann nicht aus Jux und Dollerei..
Oder denkt ihr echt dass nach dem Dreh jemand kommt und sagt ".. das hätten wir günstiger per CGI machen können.." - "Waaaas? Sowas gibt es? Hätte ich das gewusst..."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus WENN sie da was machen müssen von wegen Product Placement (was übrigens in den Bond Filmen seit DEKADEN eine Tradition ist, Autos sowieso, Uhren seit Jahrzehnten) dann werden die schon wissen was der günstigste Weg ist, und wenn sie Nachdrehs machen sollten dann nicht aus Jux und Dollerei..
> Oder denkt ihr echt dass nach dem Dreh jemand kommt und sagt ".. das hätten wir günstiger per CGI machen können.." - "Waaaas? Sowas gibt es? Hätte ich das gewusst..."


In dem Falle dürfte man ausnahmsweise auf George Lucas' Rat hören. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (29. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Oder denkt ihr echt dass nach dem Dreh jemand kommt und sagt ".. das hätten wir günstiger per CGI machen können.." - "Waaaas? Sowas gibt es? Hätte ich das gewusst..."



nein. hier denkt wohl niemand, dass er schlauer wäre als die filmemacher. 
nur besteht wohl die nicht geringe wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die sun hier mehr aus der sache macht als eigentlich dran ist (was wohl wirklich niemand wundern würde). denn tatsächlich gesagt hat der angebliche insider nämlich folgendes: 'It means some of the scenes are going to have to be *very carefully edited* and looked at to bring things up to date.'  

von "re-shot", also tatsächlich "neu abgedreht" (zumindest ist das meine übersetzung, vielleicht ist die bedeutung im film-biz aber auch ne andere, weitere) hat er offenbar kein wort gesagt.


----------



## fud1974 (29. Januar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein. hier denkt wohl niemand, dass er schlauer wäre als die filmemacher.



Da bin ich mir manchmal nicht so sicher..


----------



## Bonkic (29. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir manchmal nicht so sicher..



ok, ich kann zugegebenermaßen nur von mir selbst reden.


----------

